# Mähroboter - tödlich für Igel, Kröte und Co.



## Christine (8. Aug. 2017)

https://www.tierschutzverein-muench...eber-herbst/maehroboter-toedliche-gefahr.html


----------



## mitch (8. Aug. 2017)

einfach nur schrecklich


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Aug. 2017)

Das ist grauenhaft! Und das alles nur, weil die Menschen so unsäglich bequem sind …


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,
da habt Ihr recht ... . Ich frag' mich allerdings, wo der eigentliche Fehler beginnt. __ Schnecken sind schon mal Feinschmecker, und auf einer Wiese weniger heimisch. Der Igel fühlt sich da auch weniger wohl.
Dort, wo sich Schnecken und Igel am wohlsten fühlen, gibt's keine Mähroboter. Womöglich bin dann ich als Natur oder naturliebender Nachbar schuld, wenn ich meinen Garten anders gestalte.
Wenn ich also einen naturnahen Garten inmitten eines Wohngebiets mit lauter "sterilen" Rasenflächen schaffe, provoziere ich solche Dinge. So lange es nicht im Bewußtsein allgemein verankert ist, seinen Garten naturnaher zu gestalten, wird es solche Dinge geben. Das ist schwieriger umzusetzen, aber leider meiner Meinung nach der einzige Weg (alternativ: keine Zersiedelung der Landschaft mehr, Menschen in Hochhäuser auf gedrängtem Raum; und viel Natur= weniger Fahrwege und damit Autos und Emissionen). Solche Themen sind für dichtbesiedelte Landstriche wie unseren sehr unschön, und ich habe selber keine klare Antwort darauf. In meinem Garten ist der Rasen in der Minderheit, und das ist eher untypisch für unser Dorf. Ich selber bin froh, auf dem Lande mit einem Garten ums Haus zu leben - das ist Lebensqualität (ich kenne Hochhäuser, Mietswohnungen, Kasernen).


----------



## jolantha (9. Aug. 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Das ist grauenhaft! Und das alles nur, weil die Menschen so unsäglich bequem sind …


Kathrin, ich mag solche pauschalen Aussagen überhaupt nicht . Es ist meines Erachtens überwiegend Unwissenheit, denn wo wird denn schon auf solche
Gefahren hingewiesen ? 
Zeig mir doch mal eine Gebrauchsanweisung, in der steht : Vorsicht, der Roboter tötet Kleintiere ! 
Dann gibt es genügend Menschen, die es körperlich nicht mehr schaffen, einen Rasenmäher zu schieben, sei es aus Krankheit oder wegen ihres Alters. 
Dann müßte man genauso vor elektrischen bzw. motorbetriebenen Kantenschneidern warnen, auch die können in der Nähe von Hecken und Büschen
Kleintiere verletzen oder töten . 
Selbst jeder normale Rasenmäher tötet Insekten .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Aug. 2017)

Rasenmähen müsste eigentlich eh komplett verboten werden. Auch jeder geschobene Elektromäher/Benzinmäher tötet, wie Anne schrieb, bei jeder Benutzung 1000nde !!!!! von Kleintieren (aber da das sind ja schließlich keine kuscheligen Wirbeltiere und darum regt sich auch kein "Tierschützer" drüber auf wenn er dann selber mit seinem Mäher z.B über Ameisenstraßen fährt)
Solche Tiere haben halt bei Tierfreunden keine Lobby, sonst würden ja net auch 10.000 von Veganern behaupten "wegen mir muß kein einziges Tier leiden" (die Millionen Insekten, __ Schnecken, Würmern, Kleintieren im Boden und andere die täglich der Bewirtschaftung von Felder/Gärten ect. getötet werden sind ja keine Tiere)

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (9. Aug. 2017)

Das sehe ich genauso wie Jolantha und Frank.  Das macht bei den Mähern keinen Unterschied.  Im gegenteil,  der Robo mäht viel öfter,  so dass dort im raspelkurzen Gras kaum ein Tier hocken bleibt.  Die Gefahr ist viel größer,  wenn ich mit dem Benzinmäher nur alle 7 Tage oder noch seltener mähe, dass sich dort Tiere verstecken...einem Freund ist es schon passiert,  dass er einen Frosch zu spät gesehen hat, und dann...ich möchte es nicht beschreiben. Auch ich bin großer Tierfreund,  und ich habe einen Robo.aber nicht aus Bequemlichkeit,  sondern weil Du als single working Mum einfach nicht alles allein machen kannst. Und wie gesagt,  einen Unterschied macht es nicht. Alles, was außerhalb der Leitkabel liegt, wird hier nicht gemäht und steht dementsprechend hoch. Dort sind die Tiere, weil es dort feucht und schattig ist, im Gegensatz zum Rasenrondell, denn das bietet keinen Schutz vor Jägern.

Lg ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (9. Aug. 2017)

jolantha schrieb:


> Kathrin, ich mag solche pauschalen Aussagen überhaupt nicht . Es ist meines Erachtens überwiegend Unwissenheit, denn wo wird denn schon auf solche
> Gefahren hingewiesen ?
> Zeig mir doch mal eine Gebrauchsanweisung, in der steht : Vorsicht, der Roboter tötet Kleintiere !
> Dann gibt es genügend Menschen, die es körperlich nicht mehr schaffen, einen Rasenmäher zu schieben, sei es aus Krankheit oder wegen ihres Alters.
> ...



Meine Aussage war gemeint im Sinne von: Wenn der Mensch dieses Gerät zur Arbeitserleichterung nicht erfunden hätte, gäbe es dieses sehr traurige Problem nicht. Es war nicht gemeint im Sinne von: Alle Menschen sind faul und bequem, ich wollte niemanden von Euch angreifen. Es gibt leider eine Menge Dinge, die der Mensch erfunden hat und die der Umwelt in der ein- oder anderen Weise nicht zuträglich sind: Autos, Kernkraftwerke, Rasenkantenschneider, Plastik, … man könnte diese Liste endlos weiter vervollständigen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Aug. 2017)

wäre der Mensch vor 10.000 Jahren auch Jäger und Sammler geblieben gäbe es die Probleme auch heute alle net. (dann gäbe es heute weltweit net mehr Menschen als es Berliner gibt)
Die "Biolandwirtschaft" ist folglich an allen Umweltproblemen schuld

MfG Frank


----------



## laolamia (9. Aug. 2017)

...und der ökostrom aus wind und wasserkraftwerken schreddert tausende lebewesen.... alles hat 2 seiten...achne ein würfel hat mehr 

lasst uns ein softwarupdate machen...das rettet die welt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Aug. 2017)

ebenso wie emissionsfreie Elektrofahrzeuge die die Grünen einem einreden wollen (fahren aber selbst wie ermittelt wurde mit Abstand die größten CO2-Schleudern des gesamten Bundestags-PKW-Fuhrparkes)

Wenn man nur einzig und alleine direkt auf das schaut was hinten raus kommt scheint das auch stimmen, aber ein Elektroauto taucht ja net so einfach aus ner anderen Dimension auf sondern muß auch industriell produziert werden. Wenn man das dann auch alles mit in eine Umweltbilanz einrechnet sieht es völlig anders aus
Studenten haben ermittelt das alleine die Produktion von nur einer einzigen Batterie eines E-Autos vom Abbau der Bodenschätze, über die Fertigung bis hin zum Einbau ins Auto in etwa soviel CO2 produziert - den ganzen anderen "Dreck" der dabei ebenso freigesetzt wird mal weg gelassen - wie ein normaler PKW in rund 8 Jahren Betriebszeit ausstößt - und das für den Rest des Autos kommt dann auch noch dazu

das "saubere" Auto ist also wenn man alles mit einkalkuliert ein reiner Mythos. Und wer meint das man lieber Rad fahren sollte - das produziert auch massig CO2/Abgase (neben der Herstellung auch im Betrieb. Wenn Mann/Frau sich nämlich anstrengen muß steigt die Atemfrequenz und somit wird sehr viel mehr Kohlendioxid ausgestoßen wie in Ruhe)

ein Kreis ist halt immer rund, auch an den Ecken

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2017)

Am besten wir knipsen uns kollektiv die Lichter aus ... sprich verhalten der Lemminge.

Mein Beitrag zur Umwelt um wieder die Kurve zu kratzen ... Den eigenen Garten und Teich als Urlaubsziel nutzen. Fahrten um den Tagesverbrauch an Lebensmittel zu stillen besser organisieren. Zeitig schlafen gehen um den Stromverbrauch nicht ins unermessliche steigen zu lassen. 

Wenn man den Flug- und Schifffahrtsverkehr reduzieren könnte wäre schon viel gewonnen. Man betrachte nur die Schadstoffausstöße von Kreuzfahrtschiffen und Jumbojets.

Nur Mitteleuropa
  
Mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.

Aber das Thema ist ja Mäh-Roboter.

Neuerdings kürze ich meine Wildkrautwiesen mit einer Heckenschere und einer akkubetriebenen Rasenkanteschere um ja keinen Insekt, selbst __ Nacktschnecken nichts zuleide zutun. Das Mähgut bleibt liegen. Es könnten sich ja Insekten-Gelege darauf befinden. Das Gelege soll ja überleben und nicht auf dem Kompost landen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Aug. 2017)

Danke Helmut für deine Kurve. 

Wir können über alles Andere meckern. Wir haben aber auch die verdammte Pflicht, Tierleben zu schützen. Und das ist für uns ein Leichtes, Beispiel Mähroboter.
Einfach einige Regeln beachten und du kannst Mehrere davon fahren lassen.

Da wir gerade bei autonomen Fahren sind: Autos haben auch Probleme mit Menschen auf der Straße, Zweiradfahrern und mit Tieren. Irgendwie wird Ableben eingeplant. Es ließe sich wiederum ganz einfach vermeiden: Mach es selbst!


----------



## laolamia (9. Aug. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Da wir gerade bei autonomen Fahren sind: Autos haben auch Probleme mit Menschen auf der Straße, Zweiradfahrern und mit Tieren. Irgendwie wird Ableben eingeplant. Es ließe sich wiederum ganz einfach vermeiden: Mach es selbst!



na nun biegst du aber sehr weit ab 
autos haben 100%tig keine probleme mit menschen auf der strasse... die ethikkommission hat da grad einen schweren job und macht sich gedanken.... der programmierer wird es umsetzen.

ist die gleiche diskusion wie das abschiessen einen passagierflugzeuges im terrorfall.
viel mehr hab ich befuerchtungen das die kuenstiche intelligenz sich irgendwann "überlegt" die gefahrenquelle ist der mensch....die rationale handlung danach kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen

aber wir waren bei maehroboter


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Aug. 2017)

> na nun biegst du aber sehr weit ab
> autos haben 100%tig keine probleme mit menschen auf der strasse


Ich weiß leider nicht mehr die Quelle des Beitrages, wo Motorradfahrer auf der Autobahn nicht erkannt wurden.
Das Problem besteht aber!

Gerade gefunden bei https://www.check24.de/kfz-versicherung/autonomes-fahren/


> Auch die Technikethik wird diskutiert. Wie reagiert ein autonomes Auto, wenn es einen Unfall nicht mehr verhindern kann. Fährt es links in eine Gruppe Senioren, rechts in eine Schulklasse oder geradeaus in eine Wand und riskiert dadurch das Leben der Insassen?


Darüber berät eine Ethik-Kommission der Regierung? :grübel
Was baut der Programmierer wohl ein? :grübel2

Aber sorry, zurück zum Thema. Wir wollen ja unsere Tiere im Garten schützen.


----------



## Gartenschere (24. Okt. 2017)

Ohha des höre ich zum erstenmal 
=( mein Nachbar hat auch einen ich Mähe lieber selber den rasen


----------



## Mushi (24. Okt. 2017)

Da Mähroboter nur wenige Millimeter abschneiden, sind sie gegenüber Tieren sicherer als herkömmliche Rasenmäher.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Okt. 2017)

Werde mir nächstes Jahr auch so einen Roboter zulegen und sehe da keine Probleme wegen Fröschen oder Igel.


----------



## Lion (24. Okt. 2017)

Ich vermute, weil der Mähroboter fast täglich läuft,  kennen __ Frösche, __ Schnecken, Igel und Co das leise Geräuch eines Mähroboter's.
Bei mir läuft der Robo bereits im 6ten Jahr und bis heute kein einziges totes oder verletztes Tier gesehen oder gefunden.

Im Prinzip lache ich auch immer über die Aussagen von, ich bin GRÜN eingestellt, ich lasse der Natur ihren Lauf, aber die sind meistens zu faul um einen Rasen oder Grundstück zu pflegen.    (hätte ich besser nicht geschrieben   ,  aber ist jetzt zu spät )

Es gibt nichts schöneres als einen Mähroboter für den Rasen, der Rasen sieht immer gepflegt und schön aus, der Robo mäht und
ich genieße die Freizeit.

 Leon


----------



## tosa (24. Okt. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts schöneres als einen Mähroboter für den Rasen, der Rasen sieht immer gepflegt und schön aus, der Robo mäht und
> ich genieße die Freizeit.



genau, so sehe ich das auch, bei mir sind es auch nur 2000m2, da überlegt man sich das mähen von Hand dann schon


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Okt. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> genau, so sehe ich das auch, bei mir sind es auch nur 2000m2, da überlegt man sich das mähen von Hand dann schon



Ich werde jetzt nicht schreiben wieviel m² Rasen ich habe 
Will mir aber so ein Teil kaufen weil eben so wie Lion geschrieben hat der Rasen immer gepflegt und schön aussieht.
Das schafft man kaum mit dem normalen mähen weil meistens die Zeit dazu fehlt.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (24. Okt. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> , ich lasse der Natur ihren Lauf, aber die sind meistens zu faul um einen Rasen oder Grundstück zu pflegen.


Ja, ich bin meist zu faul, meine 30qm Wiese zu mähen, das lohnt nämlich nur mit der Minisense, das muss ich nicht andauernd haben. Und nein, ich hab nicht das geringste Problem damit, meine kostbare Zeit in spannendere Dinge zu investieren als in einen öden Rasen. Und ich bin auch nicht grün _eingestellt_, ich bin die Mutter der grünen Hölle


----------



## Lion (25. Okt. 2017)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin meist zu faul, meine 30qm Wiese zu mähen, das lohnt nämlich nur mit der Minisense, das muss ich nicht andauernd haben. Und nein, ich hab nicht das geringste Problem damit, meine kostbare Zeit in spannendere Dinge zu investieren als in einen öden Rasen. Und ich bin auch nicht grün _eingestellt_, ich bin die Mutter der grünen Hölle



hallo Beate,
kann man bei 30qm von einer Wiese sprechen ? ist ja wie ein Blumenbeet und würde Dir daher keinen Robo-Rasenmäher empfehlen.
Liebe Grüße
Léon


----------



## dizzzi (25. Okt. 2017)

Ob es dem Rasen so gut tut, wenn jeden Tag ein Cut durchgeführt wird.
Und wie sieht die Strombalance zwischen 1x in der Woche mit einem Elektomäher gegen jeden Tag Roboter mähen aus?

Ich mein ja nur so mal wegen Ökologie.

Lg

Udo


----------



## laolamia (25. Okt. 2017)

dem rasen bekommt das super, lieber viele kleine schnitte als 1mal die woche mehr kürzen. der 2. vorteil ist das es eine staendige düngung ist, alles was an biomasse ab kommt wird wieder zugefuehrt.


----------



## Mushi (25. Okt. 2017)

Der Automower 420 braucht beispielsweise 30 Watt beim Mähen. Das scheint mir nicht zu viel zu sein.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Lion (25. Okt. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ob es dem Rasen so gut tut, wenn jeden Tag ein Cut durchgeführt wird.
> Und wie sieht die Strombalance zwischen 1x in der Woche mit einem Elektomäher gegen jeden Tag Roboter mähen aus?
> 
> Ich mein ja nur so mal wegen Ökologie.
> ...



hallo Udo,
wegen der Ökologie gibt es nichts besseres.  
-1) Habe eine Photovoltaikanlage die meinen ganzen Strombedarf abdeckt. 
-2) Brauche auch keine Düngemittel zu kaufen.
-3) kein Lärm für die Nachbarn
-4) kein Benzin-Gestank
-5) kein stinkender Komposthaufen usw.........

wie laolamia schreibt, 100% richtig, 



laolamia schrieb:


> dem rasen bekommt das super, lieber viele kleine schnitte als 1mal die woche mehr kürzen. der 2. vorteil ist das es eine staendige düngung ist, ales was an biomasse ab kommt wird wieder zugefuehrt.



Was will man mehr ?

Wir leben in 2017, und wenn es so schöne Sachen gibt, dann einfach nutzen.
 Léon


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Okt. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Beate,
> kann man bei 30qm von einer Wiese sprechen ? ist ja wie ein Blumenbeet und würde Dir daher keinen Robo-Rasenmäher empfehlen.
> Liebe Grüße
> Léon



Hi Leon,

Mein Nachbar hat sich dieses Jahr für ca. 200qm2 Rasen auch nen Rasentraktor zugelegt (einen in der Größe mit dem man Fußballfelder mäht)

ein anderer hat für seinen Rasen der auch net so viel größer ist auch so ein allerdings kleineres Ding. Das lustige bei dem ist: er braucht zum mähen seiner Wiese kaum ne 1/4 Std, ist aber jedesmal rund 1h unterwegs um den ganzen Rasenschnitt im vollen Fangkorb illegal über die öffentlichen Verkehrswege mit dem Mäher zu nem Nachbarn mit Misthaufen zu kutschieren


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Okt. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> im vollen Fangkorb illegal über die öffentlichen Verkehrswege


Bis 6km mit 6km Schild am Rasenmäher ist es OK


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Okt. 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich unseren Benzinrasenmäher, schon letztes Jahr gegen einen Mähroboter ersetzen. Derzeit ist er für nächstes Jahr gesetzt!

Rasen wird bei uns, in der Hochsaison, 2x wöchentlich gemäht.
Mir macht das Spaß, brauche auch nur 15 Minuten, das geht voll in Ordnung.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (26. Okt. 2017)

Wir standen letztes Jahr vor der Entscheidung einen neuen Rassentraktor oder Roboter.
Ich möchte meinen Fredy nicht mehr missen, in der Zeit wo er mäht kümmere ich mich um den Teich und den Rest.
Sonst musste ich mit dem Traktor ca 2-3 Stunden mähen.
Und er mäht schön eine Bahn nach der anderen sieht wie selbst gemacht  aus.


----------



## Haggard (26. Okt. 2017)

Wenn unsere Baustelle im Garten fertig ist, wird der Benziner gegen einen Mähroboter ausgetauscht. Dann kann ich meine kostbare Freizeit auch mit Entspannen nutzen


----------



## dizzzi (26. Okt. 2017)

Frage in die Runde. Ab wieviel qm lohnt sich eurer Meinung nach ein Mähroboter?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Okt. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Bis 6km mit 6km Schild am Rasenmäher ist es OK



 naja, "ohne" Straßenzulassung und ohne für den Verkehr vorgeschriebene technische Ausstattung (Beleuchtung, Blinker, Bremslichter ect) aber net

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Okt. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde. Ab wieviel qm lohnt sich eurer Meinung nach ein Mähroboter?



kommt ganz auf die Größe des Mähroboters an. An einem meiner letzten Arbeitsplätze wurde die Betriebswiese von halber Fußballfeldgröße auch von einem "Elektoschaf" kurz gehalten. Das war allerdings auch einer der seine 60-70kg wog und die Größe einer Schubkarrenwanne hatte

für meine ca. 1800qm2 Wiese käm so ein Mähroboter jedenfalls net in Frage, Viel zu uneben und zu stark mit "Hindernissen" durchsetzt wo so ein Ding leicht hängen bleiben kann. Außerdem ließe so ein Ding den Insekten überhaupt keine Futterstellen mehr auf der Wiese weil selbst die ganzen Blumen (__ Gänseblümchen, __ Narzissen, Ehrenpreisarten, __ Lerchensporn, Wildkrokusse, Löwenzahn, __ Gundermann, Braunellen, __ Veilchen, ect.) dann net mehr  zum blühen kämen

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (26. Okt. 2017)

Mein robohändler erzählte mir, dass er bei einem Kunden einen robo für 40 qm Rasenfläche installiert hat. Gerade da finde ich es gut, denn bei so kleinen Flächen hat man manchmal gar keine Lust, extra den rasenmäher aus der hütte zu holen und anzuwerfen... das ende vom lied ist, dass man sich ständig über den zu lang gewachsenen Rasen ärgert.
es gibt ein Modell für jede Größe. ich habe auch nicht wahnsinnig viel Rasenfläche, deshalb empfahl er mir das kleinste Modell. dessen Kapazität aber da noch lange nicht ausgeschöpft ist. zum glück wiegt es nur 7 Kilo, denn ich habe eine zweite kleine Rasenfläche auf der anderen seite des Hauses. um nicht alle Pflastersteine zur kabelverlegung aufnehmen oder aufschlitzen zu müssen, damit er auf dem weg langfahren kann (wobei sich auch die Plastikräder recht schnell abnutzen würden), habe ich mich nach eingehender Beratung mit dem Händler für eine zweite kabelschleife entschieden, welche für den robo einen aussenbereich darstellt.  der Draht führt an einer ganz schmalen Stelle an der spritzschutzkante des hauses entlang auf die Vorgarten Seite. ich nehme ihn also hinten aus der Ladestation, damit verlässt er seinen Bereich in dem er auf automatik nach programmierten zeiten mäht und lädt (bei mir mo bis sa 5 uhr bis 7 uhr mit zwischendurch laden wenn er meint der akku wär schon halb leer).  ich setze ihn in die aussenbereichsschleife und drücke manuellen start. dann mäht er solange, bis der Akku leer ist, idR etwa drei stunden. das mache ich irgendwann wenn ich selbst im garten hantiere, irgendwann zwischen freitag nachmittag und sonntag, Geräusche macht er ja nicht im störenden hörbereich.
bin absolut happy mit dem robo. der Rasen sieht immer top aus, wenn man nach der Arbeitswoche heimkommt, man kann statt arbeitssachen anzuziehen und den benziner anzuwerfen am Freitag erstmal gemütlich Kaffee auf der Terrasse trinken und dann gemächlich mit der Gartenarbeit anfangen.
er mulcht den rasenschnitt, dh er düngt und hält damit auch länger die Feuchtigkeit im rasen. diesem Sommer habe ich nur sehr selten den Rasen wässern müssen. desweiteren mag der kriechende __ günsel das tägliche schneiden überhaupt nicht, der hatte die letzten Jahre etliche Quadratmeter meines rasens erobert, was wegen seiner weinroten Blätter doof aussah. aber der ist nun zum glück immer mehr zurückgegangen und  fast unsichtbar geworden, so wie die anderen unkräuter auch,und das in nur einer Saison !

kann das also nur wärmstens empfehlen!

lg Ina


----------



## Lion (26. Okt. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde. Ab wieviel qm lohnt sich eurer Meinung nach ein Mähroboter?



hallo dizzzi,

ich denke, das muss jeder für sich abwägen und entscheiden, aber die Vorteile wurden ja schon geschrieben siehe:



Lion schrieb:


> hallo Udo,
> wegen der Ökologie gibt es nichts besseres.
> 
> -1) Habe eine Photovoltaikanlage die meinen ganzen Strombedarf abdeckt.
> ...



weitere Vorteile:
-6) kein Altöl (wie bei Benziner)
-7) keine Kerzen (entsorgen)
usw.....


----------



## dizzzi (26. Okt. 2017)

Ich glaube ich will auch so ein Teil haben.


----------



## dizzzi (26. Okt. 2017)

Ich hätte noch mal eine Frage. Wie reagieren eigentlich Katzen und Hunde auf so ein Robomäher.
Der Terrier von meinem Nachbarn bekommt jedes Mal einen cholerischen Anfall. Da nützt dann auch nichts, wenn Robo ganz leise ist. Wir kriegen jedenfalls mit wenn Robo so seine Arbeit macht.


----------



## ina1912 (26. Okt. 2017)

dann ist der verhaltensgestört.
mein hund hat den robo am ersten Tag schief angeguckt, aber ansonsten vorbei fahren lassen. wenn robo ausgerechnet da lang wollte, wo hundi lag, stand hundi mit einem protestbrummeln auf und warf sich zwei Meter weiter entfernt wieder ins gras.
ähnliches habe ich auch von anderen hunde- und robobesitzern gehört.
lg Ina


----------



## dizzzi (26. Okt. 2017)

In der Tat ist der verhaltensgestört.
Hat auch nach 4 Jahren nicht geschnallt, das ich der Nachbar bin. Hatte ich mit den vorherigen Nachbarshunden  nie das Problem.
Zum Glück ist den Nachbarn der Hund selber peinlich. Meistens im Haus.
Nur wenn der schon deren Robo ankläfft und dann auch meinen zukünftigen Robo.
Ich glaub dann bekommt der eine Herzattacke.


----------



## ina1912 (26. Okt. 2017)

ich kenne auch solche durchgeknallten... die begreifen auch nach Jahren nicht, dass man die staubsaugerdüse nicht mit großen Getöse aus dem Haus zu jagen braucht...


----------



## tosa (26. Okt. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Wie reagieren eigentlich Katzen



unsere Katzen finden den super, die beiden Bengalen sind kurz davor das sie auf ihm durch den Garten surfen.... ich hoffe das die das bald machen und ich das fotografieren kann.


----------



## ina1912 (26. Okt. 2017)

ich hörte mal davon, dass Katzen sowas schon gemacht haben. die stehen da drauf, dass die diva nicht selbst laufen muss und alles aus etwas größerer Höhe betrachten kann . ich glaube ein hund würde auf solche Ideen nicht kommen 

übrigens weiß ich manchmal gar nicht, wo robo ist, und denke er ist irgendwo hängen geblieben, weil kein mucks zu hören ist. dann gehe ich ihn suchen und siehe da, er arbeitet! also dein Nachbarhund müsste ihn zumindest sehen können, um sich aufzuregen.


----------



## koiteich1 (26. Okt. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde. Ab wieviel qm lohnt sich eurer Meinung nach ein Mähroboter?



Das wurde ja schon teilweise beantwortet.
Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Ohne Frage ist doch das ich mit dem Rasenmäher niemals so einen gepflegten Rasen bekomme wie wenn Robi mäht.
Ok Ausnahmen sind wenn ich jeden Tag mit dem Mäher drüber fahre.
Aber wer bitte hat jeden Tag Zeit Rasen zu mähen ???
Hab ich mal probiert jeden 2. Tag zu mähen aber arbeitsbedingt ging das nur eine Weile gut.
Ich habe auch nicht viel Rasenfläche aber ich hätte gerne einen gepflegten Rasen und weil man faul ist auch etwas mehr Freizeit.
Deshalb kommt nächstes Jahr ein Robi und dem kann ich wenn man will bei einem kühlen Bierchen beim mähen zusehen.


----------



## tosa (26. Okt. 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> ch hörte mal davon, dass Katzen sowas schon gemacht haben. die stehen da drauf, dass die diva nicht selbst laufen muss und alles aus etwas größerer Höhe betrachten kann


ich habe noch Hoffnung....



koiteich1 schrieb:


> Deshalb kommt nächstes Jahr ein Robi und dem kann ich wenn man will bei einem kühlen Bierchen beim mähen zusehen.


du wirst es geniessen.

viele mähen auch nach der Winterpause einmal den Rasen vor und setzen dann den Robo erst in den Garten. Wir lassen unseren bis Ende November laufen und schmeissen ihn gleich nach dem Winter sofort wieder raus. Da tut er sich die ersten Tage etwas schwer, aber nach spätestens einer Woche hat er seinen Rasen wieder im Griff.

Was noch zu erwähnen ist, Unkräuter gehen massiv zurück, Maulwürfe verziehen sich in die Nachbargärten. Der Rasen selber ist wie ein Teppich, wenn man barfuss drüber geht einfach ein Traum.

Einzigster Wartungsaufwand ist ab und zu mal den Robo sauber machen und seine Messer wechseln.


----------



## ina1912 (26. Okt. 2017)

da kann ich nur zustimmen. Bevor der robo hier einzog, war mein Rasen sehr maulwurfgeplagt. seit er hier fährt, habe ich keinen einzigen maulwurfshügel mehr gesehen. und das obwohl man mir vorher gesagt hatte, dass die Maulwürfe sich vom robo nicht stören ließen. der robo wird jetzt bis zum ersten frost fahren.  ein vormähen im Frühjahr ist lt Händler nicht notwendig. Ich werde mal schauen, wie schlimm der rasen nach dem Winter aussieht.


----------



## tosa (26. Okt. 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Ich werde mal schauen, wie schlimm der rasen nach dem Winter aussieht.


stell ihn einfach auf den Rasen, der macht das schon. dauert dann halt ein paar tage und spendiere ihm vorher neue Klingen.


----------



## ina1912 (26. Okt. 2017)

Einen Nachteil habe ich allerdings schon festgestellt: man muss wieder selbst harken! Zumindest wenn man Bäume im Garten oder beim Nachbarn hat. zwar habe ich mit dem Benziner die letzten jahre immer ohne Fangkorb gemäht, was den Rasen wegen des Mulchens dann an sich schon schön saftig grün gemacht hat, aber wenn es zu arg mit Laub, Tannenzapfen und Tannennadeln war, hab ich den Fangkorb eingehängt und alles nur noch weg getragen. das kann der robo halt nicht. aber harken wirkt sich äußerst positiv auf die Bauchmuskeln aus!


----------



## Teichfreund77 (26. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Ina,
deshalb habe ich mir einen Benziner für den Herbst gekauft um dann unter den Bäumen das Laub zu Saugen.

LG
Sven


----------



## ina1912 (26. Okt. 2017)

na, mein benziner ist ja auch noch da..


----------

